# LF for cheapest arowana



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

LF for cheapest arowana . probably silver size does not matter but price does


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

dont know if your coming to victoria at all soon, but just saw two nice ones at Creatures, I believe they were $400-500. not sure if this is a good price or not. just thought I would throw it out there....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has reasonable priced smaller ones from time to time, might give them a call. Not sure about Richmond but I see them all the time at the Burnaby store


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha, $400-500 isn't cheap 

I did saw some Silver @ North America Pets on Kingsway for around $30.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

H5N1 said:


> Haha, $400-500 isn't cheap
> 
> I did saw some Silver @ North America Pets on Kingsway for around $30.


i was there looking for some but there moving stores.
and i was just at Fraser but they guy there the young guy was a and he was a jerk to a mom and two kids were asking ? about the turtle he was an and she left because they were very unfriendly .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i was there looking for some but there moving stores.
> and i was just at Fraser but they guy there the young guy was a total and he was a jerk to a mom and two kids were asking ? about the turtle he was an and she left because they were very unfriendly .


Fraser Aquarium unfriendly?? no way!! lol I think K.E.'s and them are having a contest to see who gets the worst rep for customer service lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

check out north american pets on kingsway. they're having a moving sale 20% off stock. they may still have some silver arowana's left for under $40.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Red tail gold arrowana maybe the cheapest, no?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

heard ,,,,North american have moving sale 20% off stock. 
but i dont think RTG will cheap,,, they just move to another shop, still on kingway ( facing Canadian tire ) , just ask the lady! but they have good thing sometime!
however they sell RTG not the cheaper in Van .., only silver arowana cheapest around $48 + tax!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i was there and i think they were 49.99 which is not bad ive seen them cheaper thou . iver never really paid more than 40$


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody has one for sale


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

ive gotta get my butt to north american. do they have a good selection of african cichlids there?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking daily bump


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

give puppies fish n critters a call, the one in lang/surrey...im not sure, i could've sworn i saw one there that was small. im not really 100% sure though, give em a call and find out. good luck...i'll keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a person with VAHS giving one away....

[email protected].


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> There is a person with VAHS giving one away....
> 
> [email protected].


whats VAHS?


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society....there is a Section for the Club in BCA...

here is the link

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society - VAHS | Formerly Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still looking for silver arowana anyone have one for sale ???


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> give puppies fish n critters a call, the one in lang/surrey...im not sure, i could've sworn i saw one there that was small. im not really 100% sure though, give em a call and find out. good luck...i'll keep my eyes peeled for one.


"puppies fish n critters" aKa fish world in Langley had some a while back.. not sure if they still do or 100% on price but could be worth a call.... I find it hard to believe no pets store in the LML have any at a decent price .. I would personally call around to check.. you'd likely find something...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Fraser Aquarium unfriendly?? no way!! lol I think K.E.'s and them are having a contest to see who gets the worst rep for customer service lol


Nope the guy he's talking about is a bit of a jerk.
He treated me like that too.
The young guy is a punk, but the owner is cool.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Nope the guy he's talking about is a bit of a jerk.
> He treated me like that too.
> The young guy is a punk, but the owner is cool.


lol totally


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

If you are in east van you should check out multiplex aquarium on Hastings. They always seem to have silver ones in roughly the 8-10" range for $45. The time before last when I went there they did not look that healthy, but when I went there about 3-4 weeks ago they looked very nice.

I haven't bought much livestock from there, but I often go there for food, they sell Hikari Cichlid Stable and Cichlid gold way cheaper than other places I've seen. $7.99 for the 8.8 oz package of the Staple, and either 8.99 or 9.99 for the Gold. Also blood worms for less than $3 a pack.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnny just got back from fantasy on kingsway and i saw a silver arowana....looked pretty fiesty. Lol...my best guess was prolly around 4-5"....little guy was $30.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for one? There is a guy in craigslist selling a 15" for $49.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I told you that VAHS was giving a 20" Arrow for free you bozo


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> I told you that VAHS was giving a 20" Arrow for free you bozo


thanks i tried there was someone in line first you putz


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got another E-mail from VAHS and the Arrow is still listed for sale, don't know if they have just not taken if off the message yet yet, but here is the e-mail address...

[email protected]


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> I just got another E-mail from VAHS and the Arrow is still listed for sale, don't know if they have just not taken if off the message yet yet, but here is the e-mail address...
> 
> [email protected]


he been gone since Friday


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

mcrocker said:


> If you are in east van you should check out multiplex aquarium on Hastings. They always seem to have silver ones in roughly the 8-10" range for $45. The time before last when I went there they did not look that healthy, but when I went there about 3-4 weeks ago they looked very nice.
> 
> I haven't bought much livestock from there, but I often go there for food, they sell Hikari Cichlid Stable and Cichlid gold way cheaper than other places I've seen. $7.99 for the 8.8 oz package of the Staple, and either 8.99 or 9.99 for the Gold. Also blood worms for less than $3 a pack.


Just to follow up on this e-mail, Multiplex does not look like much when you walk in but I have bought quite a few fish from him over the years, including discus and have never had a problem with his fish. Prices are amazing too and he definitely had a few 6 - 8" silver arrowana's when I was there last week


----------

